# Canon Announces New imagePROGRAF Large Format Printers



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 1, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16965"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16965">Tweet</a></div>
<span style="font-style: italic; color: #222222;">Updates to Hardware and Software, Can Help Lead to Seamless Productivity and High-Quality Images</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">MELVILLE, N.Y., July 31, 2014 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today unveiled six new models in its imagePROGRAF lineup: four new five-color, large-format inkjet printers – the 36-inch iPF785 and iPF780 models, and the 24-inch iPF685 and iPF680 models – and two new large-format imaging systems – the iPF785 MFP M40 and iPF780 MFP M40. These devices offer faster printing speeds and lower operation costs as compared to their predecessors, as well as upgraded software for an enhanced user experience particularly in mobile and cloud based printing applications.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Designed for a variety of industries that print maps, technical drawings, renderings, site and facilities management plans, signs and posters, the 36-inch devices boast print speeds of up to 21 seconds for an Arch D (24″ x 36″) print and now support 300 ml ink tanks, helping to lower the cost-per-print. A sub-ink tank system allows users to deplete all of the ink in the tank before replacing them, as well as to replace empty ink tanks without needing to stop the printer, increasing productivity during continuous print runs. In addition, the iPF785 and iPF685 models come equipped with a 320GB internal hard drive for enhanced file processing, personal mailbox space and job storage for up to 500 print jobs.</span></p>
<p><!--more--><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">The iPF785 MFP M40 and iPF780 MFP M40 models now have the ability to scan documents up to 315″ in length as a PDF or JPEG file, and up to 590″ in length as a TIFF file. The M40 scanner has a maximum optical resolution of 1200 dpi, scan speeds of up to 13″ per second for monochrome, 3″ per second for color and also the capability to scan documents up to 2mm thick. The system features a stand-alone computer and multi-touch-screen monitor, and come with SmartWorks MFP software V 3.55 to simplify Scan-to-print, File and Share processes.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">“In addition to some welcome feature set enhancements such as hard drive capacity and increased scan length, the standout aspect of Canon’s new-generation models is their productivity,” said David Sweetnam, head of Research and Lab Services for BLI. “For example, the iPF680/780 and iPF685/785 MFP models all showed significant productivity gains over their predecessor models, notably in Fast and High Quality modes, so users can remain highly productive without compromising image quality. The models also deliver higher color gamut, richer color saturation, more distinct fine lines and more natural-looking skin tones. The models further deliver excellent GIS/CAD/AEC graphics with an improved depth of field in GIS graphics, even on plain paper, delivering a more realistic 3D rendering of topographical features. And the SmartWorks MFP software on the iPF785 MFP is even easier to use than previous versions, with flexible options for batch scanning that are not currently available with some leading rivals.”</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">“The new imagePROGRAF models introduce powerful new features that can help save time, cut costs and ensure that print jobs move along seamlessly for outstanding productivity,” said Junichi Yoshitake, senior vice president and general manager, Business Imaging Solutions Group, Canon U.S.A., Inc., Canon U.S.A. “These versatile devices lend themselves to numerous applications, including computer-aided design, architecture, engineering and construction, as well as signs and posters and are excellent companions for industries ranging from manufacturing and government to education.”</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><b style="color: #222222;">Bolstered Productivity</b><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Ideal for businesses that need to print documents quickly while retaining high image quality, these new imagePROGRAF models are designed for maximum versatility and performance. In their fastest modes, the iPF785 and iPF780 printers can produce an Arch D sized print (24″ x 36″) in approximately 21 seconds and Arch E sized print (33.1″ x 46.8″) in approximately 41 seconds, while the iPF685 and iPF680 printers have output speeds of up to 25 seconds for Arch D prints and 48 seconds for Arch E prints. The 24-inch printers now also come standard with a Flat Stacker/Basket that provides the capability to neatly stack up to 20, 24 x 36 inch plain paper prints.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><b style="color: #222222;">Simple, Intuitive Software</b><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Addressing the needs of a diverse range of users, Canon’s Direct Print & Share 2.0 software is a downloadable cloud portal solution for expanding printing workflows. This software empowers users to view, share and print a variety of files, including PDF, TIFF, JPEG and HP-GL/2 formats, from virtually anywhere. Users can utilize the new “Shortcut Print” feature to drag and drop files they wish to print into hot folders on their desktops helping to streamline their workflow process.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">These devices are compatible with Canon’s new imagePROGRAF Print Utility mobile app, which helps facilitate wireless printing from a compatible iPad device. The app allows users to perform a number of actions, including previewing their PDF file, number of copies, orientation, and quality before sending the job to any of the compatible imagePROGRAF printers sharing the same network.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><b style="color: #222222;">Increased Color Range and Precision</b><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">These imagePROGRAF devices come with a five-color dye/pigment reactive ink system, including a newly formulated magenta ink that helps produce more vivid reds and yellows. Canon inks provide outstanding adhesion to media, are scratch- and marker-resistant, and help produce crisp and legible text. These devices include Canon’s high-density PF-04 print head, which uses 15,360 nozzles to lay down ink.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><b style="color: #222222;">SmartWorks MFP Software</b><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">SmartWorks MFP software provides tools needed to help you quickly and easily scan to print/file/share large format technical documents. New features include:</span></p>
<p style="color: #222222;">
<ul>
<li>Ability to add custom presets with one-touch retrieval for those frequently used settings</li>
<li>Full integration with Canon Digital Print & Share cloud software</li>
</ul>
<p class="NewsPost" style="color: #222222;">Users have more control over their workflow with access to editing functions such as invert, mirror, and black and white point adjustments. Custom presets help users control the scanner and increase control over printer settings.</p>
<p><b>Optional Software</b>

<b>SmartWorks V3.5 Plus</b> gives users the ability to scan and print multi-page PDF documents on the fly. This allows users to take multiple drawings or documents, scan them in using the M40 scanner and either save or print the set as one multi-page document. In addition to this added feature, users can now perform color corrections and automatically crop the borders on their files using the preview mode and large touch-screen monitor, to ensure that they will be obtaining the desired output. The Plus version also supports PDF/archiving functionality.</p>
<p><b>PosterArtist</b> with a new low MSRP of $395, includes essential features customers need to easily create posters, signs and banners. To make sharing simple PosterArtist now offers the ability to save posters including custom images, clipart, and fonts, to a new file format. This complete file can be exported directly from PosterArtist to Canon’s Direct Print & Share cloud portal software for sharing between users.</p>
<p>In addition, there are a host of independent software vendors that have made software available for use with these new imagePROGRAF printers. Cloud4MPS allows users to web enable compatible imagePROGRAF printers for Remote Device management, Status & Usage Readings, Consumable Management and more. Other companies include SA International, Technesis, Sepialine, EFI, Shiraz, Caldera, ColorGate, DEV Studio, SCP and PosterJET.</p>
<p><b>Availability</b>

These new imagePROGRAF models are scheduled to be available on July 31, 2014 at manufacturer’s suggested retail prices of $4,995 (iPF785), $4,495 (iPF780), $3,195 (iPF685), $2,495 (iPF680), $8,995 (iPF785 MFP M40), $8,495 (iPF780 MFP M40 and $395, for PosterArtist. And ($595) SmartWorks MFP Plus software.</p>
```


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 1, 2014)

Let's hope these are not Canon "Big Splash at Photokina" items


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 1, 2014)

Dang! I just bought the Pixma PRO-100...


----------



## Arkarch (Aug 1, 2014)

I am looking for an update on the Pro-1 series.. My understanding (from CES Show visit) is that the group is on a three-year cycle so an announcement would be timely. #1 feature I want - Lucia Ex capability - so I can come closer to hard-proofing images before sending to a large format print company.

One other item - neither group - the Pro-1 or Large Format group - is looking to own the 5000 series printer. Its like two updates behind and does not fit either group's vision. Seems this announcement just adds fuel that Large format does not embrace that size.


----------



## candyman (Aug 1, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Let's hope these are not Canon "Big Splash at Photokina" items



Exactly what I was thinking ???


----------



## Tiosabas (Aug 1, 2014)

Something BIG just came


----------

